# Modifier 59 for wart excisions?



## Alta (Apr 23, 2009)

3 warts.  One on trunk 8 cm needs intermediate closure.  Another on trunk 0.5 cm, simple, and one on the forearm 0.5 cm, simple.  

Codes 
11406 with 12304
11400	
11400

Where do I put the 59 modifier?  Do I put it on the two 11400's or do I put it on the 12304.  The encoder is giving me trouble because I have a 12304 with a 11400 and edits each 11400.


----------



## Brenda L (Apr 23, 2009)

*modifier 59*

You would need to add the 59 modifier to just one of the 11400 codes so that you verify it is a seperate excision and not just a duplicate charge.


----------



## katerock1 (May 8, 2009)

I put it in our CCI coder by Inga Ellzey and it looks like no modifier 59


----------

